# Ep1000 thoughts for netgain dc



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Blondejay said:


> I stumbled across an EP1000 dc motor controller.
> Relatively cheap.
> 
> What's the thought on these in comparison to the popular and proven high performance output. With the future plan to take it out to twin motor. Or find another controller and start with a twin netgain.
> ...


NO. Stay far away from EPC. Read the threads about EPC. THEY SELL CRAP!!!!

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/epc-controllers-55160.html


----------



## 217801 (Jun 13, 2017)

Pokies! That's quick and simple. 

I attempted to search though the search function, though it keeps disappearing.


----------

